
Freelancers and remote workers, what's your favourite environment to work? - ellyot
If you are free to work from anywhere, where do you like to go? Curious to know any good spots!
======
mtmail
I think a disclaimer is needed: ellyot works for ellyot.com "Find beautiful
workspaces anywhere for a few hours or a day".

